# Farmshow Magazine



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Any one out there take Farmshow Magazine? It has LOTS of great ideas for guys who like to tinker! It's amazing what you can come up with from a pile of scrap and a little (lot) thinking!


www.farmshow.com


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

So which issues have they shown some of your project??? 

It is fun to read and does have some great ideas. most are alot bigger than I would ever need like the one guy who converted his combine into a snowblower. something like 15' wide?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> ... like the one guy who converted his combine into a snowblower. something like 15' wide? [/B]



Yeah - I'm GLAD I don't need a snowblower that big!


----------



## Millsonwheels (Feb 17, 2010)

Ive been a subscriber to farmshow for the past 10 years now and its still my favorite magazine.


----------



## yzbdsbp (Sep 14, 2007)

I have been getting it for 6months now and love it!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

LOTS of ideas in there, ain't there?


----------



## PARKINGLOT (Aug 27, 2008)

My grandfather used to have a subscription, after he was done he gave them to me. I've got a huge stack in a box somewhere....great reading!


----------

